# Avicularia Juruensis - Yellow Banded Pinktoe



## Kodi (Aug 18, 2012)

I just discovered this species and I have to say its definitely on my Avic want list among most of the Avics currently available. They seem rare and I guess they get their common name from the slings because the adults have no such markings. Based on my searching I see that its currently available no where.

The Juruensis' color is plain but the brown is more creamy.
www.giantspiders.com/A_juruensis.html

Oh, now I see the yellow bands. Thats pretty cool if I do say so my self.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Aug 18, 2012)

they ARE out there lol
I saw somebody selling them a while ago, but sadly i had a couple HUGE bills to pay. I have been wanting this sp. for quite a while, and WILL own a couple one day. 
Some tarantulas pop into the hobby for a while, then are unheard of for a long time after. That is what the wishlist is for i guess


----------



## Kodi (Aug 18, 2012)

The most recent I seen them being sold is in 2010... I really hope their still around and when they do come around their not ridiculously expensive.


----------



## grayzone (Aug 18, 2012)

there was a classified of them (i believe a pair..) being sold HERE like 3-4 months ago.. if i remember correctly it was a member named sweetypie (could be very wrong on member.. NOT time frame) 

As far as price goes, you get what you pay for i guess.. if they only come around once in a blue moon, they are worth the extra cash IMHO.
Avics are a super common genus. I like having/am planning to break into having tarantulas that arent deemed "run of the mill" (not saying there is ANYTHING wrong at all with commons, ive just owned a TON of ts, even if only briefly)


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh! Steven and I are looking for them for MONTHS ongoing already...mind you: These are even rare over here in Germany! I only know of ONE breeder so far and I passed the chance on getting some slings from that person, as they came at like 50 EUR (2nd instar)...I'll probably have to "bite into the sour apple" and get them anyways next time they appear for sale...


----------



## advan (Aug 18, 2012)

The yellow bands are there at 2i all the way up to adult size. Mine have been growing really slow. Awesome species! 

Kodi you should read the rules on posting pictures, especially when they aren't yours......Clicky


----------



## grayzone (Aug 18, 2012)

Do you have a PAIR? lol

---------- Post added 08-18-2012 at 09:46 AM ----------

if you ever get a viable sack (assuming you have the pair) PLEASE lmk


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 18, 2012)

NO! Don't give him those! He'll win "The Race"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Aug 18, 2012)

hell, as long as we BOTH cross the finish line I'd be happy lol. Seems like weve discussed this tarantula many times (among a few others:sarcasm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Aug 18, 2012)

grayzone said:


> Do you have a PAIR? lol
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-18-2012 at 09:46 AM ----------
> 
> if you ever get a viable sack (assuming you have the pair) PLEASE lmk


No, I have slings. I've had these for almost 2 years and they are maybe 1.5". I know someone with a lady looking for a MM though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 18, 2012)

advan said:


> No, I have slings. I've had these for almost 2 years and they are maybe 1.5". I know someone with a lady looking for a MM though.


Dang it! I'd order them from you, wouldn't it be a) too expensive and b) not the best idea with these temps and the long journey they'd have to make:::


----------



## advan (Aug 18, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Dang it! I'd order them from you, wouldn't it be a) too expensive and b) not the best idea with these temps and the long journey they'd have to make:::


They won't be going anywhere.


----------



## grayzone (Aug 18, 2012)

advan said:


> No, I have slings. I've had these for almost 2 years and they are maybe 1.5". I know someone with a lady looking for a MM though.


 wow.. that slow huh? Are you feeding them heavily or no? Usually that would be offputting, but strangely with THIS sp i dont mind. Nothin TOO special about them, but for some reason theyve been on the wishlist and havent budged. 
I believe ive seen the ISO add too.. (or at least SOMEBODYS)


----------



## advan (Aug 18, 2012)

grayzone said:


> wow.. that slow huh? Are you feeding them heavily or no? Usually that would be offputting, but strangely with THIS sp i dont mind. Nothin TOO special about them, but for some reason theyve been on the wishlist and havent budged.
> I believe ive seen the ISO add too.. (or at least SOMEBODYS)


No, they are like wood ticks, always fat, even after a molt. I don't feed as much as you guys do.


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 18, 2012)

advan said:


> They won't be going anywhere.


Fun stopper!


----------



## grayzone (Aug 18, 2012)

advan said:


> No, they are like wood ticks, always fat, even after a molt. I don't feed as much as you guys do.


 i guess with a sp. this uncommon there would be no rush to watch them grow. MAYBE if i knew i had a pair, but IDK.

How is the temperment (in your experience) of the juruensis.. Is it a defensive/aggressive type of Avic (like A. diversipes), or is it shy (like A. avic)


----------



## Kodi (Aug 18, 2012)

advan said:


> The yellow bands are there at 2i all the way up to adult size. Mine have been growing really slow. Awesome species!
> 
> Kodi you should read the rules on posting pictures, especially when they aren't yours......Clicky


Sorry about that. Thanks for the correction and good job looking out for the AB rules.  I think I fixed it now?

Hopefully there's a person out there with that pair and waiting on a sac...


----------



## advan (Aug 18, 2012)

grayzone said:


> i guess with a sp. this uncommon there would be no rush to watch them grow. MAYBE if i knew i had a pair, but IDK.
> 
> How is the temperment (in your experience) of the juruensis.. Is it a defensive/aggressive type of Avic (like A. diversipes), or is it shy (like A. avic)


Same as other _Avicularia_. Judging by this video the same as my _A. metallica_ lady but mine are only 1.5" so only time will tell. 
[YOUTUBE]SE_oXOCMOrg[/YOUTUBE]



Kodi said:


> Sorry about that. Thanks for the correction and good job looking out for the AB rules.  I think I fixed it now?
> 
> Hopefully there's a person out there with that pair and waiting on a sac...


Take away the photo and leave the link. Also the genus is the only name that should be capitalized not the species. 
Etc. _Avicularia juruensis_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kodi (Aug 18, 2012)

Now that you remind me I did learn that in Life science a few years ago. Always learning.


----------



## grayzone (Aug 19, 2012)

NO WAY lol.. they look similar in the sense they are AVICS lol.. 
the juruensis is easily differentiated. Part of the reason i like the sp. is because they "stand out" in the genus. ancylochira are pretty too tho and almost got one.

http://birdspiders.com/gallery/index.php/Tarantulas/birdspiders_0875  keep in mind the yellow isnt showing too well in that pic (ive seen some pics with the yellow as bright as a poeci's)


http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/index.php/Tarantulas/birdspiders_0211 ... Avicularia ancylochira IS very pretty, but for not as desired ATM.. i DID almost get a few from Jamie a while ago, and likely will eventually tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goodoldneon (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't know, perhaps my eyes are not all that discerning, but they appear similar to me - especially considering how muddy the Avicularia genus is - not to mention how the same species can look markedly different depending on lighting, age, etc.  

A. ancylochira

View attachment 107241


A. juruensis 

http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/index.php/Tarantulas/birdspiders_0891


----------



## Kodi (Aug 19, 2012)

Ya I have seen at least 3 other successful sacs of 40-60 slings after a google search. I think they were first bred in 2011.

---------- Post added 08-19-2012 at 01:12 PM ----------

They are similar, but the ancylochira is obviously missing the yellow bands.


----------



## Shell (Aug 19, 2012)

*Mod Note*

Linking to sellers/ads, and discussing sellers or prices etc is not allowed in this subforum. If you are wanting to buy then you need to post a want to buy ad in the classifieds. If you are wondering who sells them, search the classifieds. If you know who has them and want to share then PM each other. 

Also since it seems like people are forgetting, you may NOT post pictures that don't belong to you, you may only link to them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stan Schultz (Aug 19, 2012)

Kodi said:


> I just discovered this species ...


Just because I want to make you drool all over your keyboard, I am offering this photo of an adult female that we had 15 or 20 years ago.

:laugh:

The color here is very close to normal, but since this is a photo scanned from an aging Kodachrome I had to "photoshop" it a bit to restore the color balance.


(_Avicularia juruensis_. Adult female. Click or right-click to see a larger image. Click the larger image again to see it full size.)

This same photo appears inside the back cover of *TKG2*, and "in miniature" on page 319 of *TKG3*.

Both of our females had 5" (12.7 cm) DLS. Not too shabby for an _Avicularia_. Nothing else special about their care, just like any other _Avicularia_. Just another diamond on the _Avicularia_ crown!


Enjoy your little 8-legged gems!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kodi (Aug 19, 2012)

15 years ago? Thats about my entire life time. They have been around a bit longer than I thought...

Are their abdomens naturally more black near the spinerrets or is that a bald spot? It seems a lot of the pictures are like this.


----------



## CEC (Aug 19, 2012)

advan said:


> No, I have slings. I've had these for almost 2 years and they are maybe 1.5". I know someone with a lady looking for a MM though.



It does not help that your slings are both females:biggrin I Believe )


----------



## Stan Schultz (Aug 19, 2012)

Kodi said:


> 15 years ago? Thats about my entire life time. They have been around a bit longer than I thought...


This world has been around a long, long time, even  by my standards!



Kodi said:


> ... Are their abdomens naturally more black near the spinerrets or is that a bald spot? It seems a lot of the pictures are like this.


Naturally more black. The Avicularia possess unique urticating bristles on the *SIDES* of their abdomens that do not come loose as easily as other tarantula's. They must rub them off with their rear legs and then rub the bristles into your skin. It's a pretty inefficient delivery system.

So, there's no bald spot.

Enjoy your little 8-legged ghosts.


----------



## advan (Aug 20, 2012)

Pikaia said:


> The Avicularia possess unique urticating bristles on the *SIDES* of their abdomens that do not come loose as easily as other tarantula's. They must rub them off with their rear legs and then rub the bristles into your skin. It's a pretty inefficient delivery system.


_Avicularia versicolor_ can kick hairs and there are reports of others species also doing it. 



			
				Zoltan said:
			
		

> Bertani, R., T. Boston, Y. Evenou & J. P. L. Guadanucci. 2003. Release of urticating hairs by Avicularia versicolor (Walckenaer, 1837) (Araneae, Theraphosidae). Bulletin of the British Arachnological Society 12 (9): 395-398.
> 
> Summary. The behaviour of releasing urticating hairs is described for the theraphosid spider Avicularia versicolor, a species endemic to the islands of Martinique, Guadeloupe and Dominica. In this species, the urticating hairs are thrown from the abdomen dorsum by movements of the tip of tarsus IV against the urticating hair field. Thus, it can be distinguished from other aviculariines, which transfer the urticating hairs through direct contact of the abdomen with the potential predator; instead, it approximates with theraphosines, which throw urticating hairs by using the spines on the ventral surface of metatarsus and tibia of leg IV to dislodge them. Morphological comparisons of typical urticating hairs of other aviculariines released by contact, airborne hairs of theraphosines, and airborne hairs of A. versicolor showed that, despite sharing their general morphology with other aviculariines, A. versicolor urticating hairs can be distinguished by the presence of well-developed barbs and their overall narrow shape. These characteristics approximate to those of airborne theraphosine urticating hairs. It is proposed that A. versicolor urticating hairs are derived from the typical urticating hairs released by contact found in other aviculariines and the characteristics that allow them to be airborne represent a homoplastic character shared with theraphosine species.





			
				GoTerps said:
			
		

> From:
> Bertani, R., Boston, T., Evenou, Y., & Guadanucci, J. P. L. 2003. Release of urticating hairs by Avicularia versicolor (Walckenaer, 1837) (Araneae, Theraphosidae). Bulletin of the British Arachnological Society 12 (9): 395-398.
> 
> Eric

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stan Schultz (Aug 21, 2012)

advan said:


> _Avicularia versicolor_ can kick hairs and there are reports of others species also doing it.


And the state of our knowledge progresses. Thanks for the update.

Enjoy your little 8-legged hair kickers!


----------



## Kodi (Aug 21, 2012)

This must be a rare feat to see the King of tarantulas learn. 

Thank you Advan for enlightening us.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Aug 21, 2012)

Kodi said:


> This must be a rare feat to see the King of tarantulas learn.
> 
> Thank you Advan for enlightening us.


No, no, no! I'm not "the King!" I'm a newbie just like everybody else. I'm still trying to play "catch up" with creatures that have a half billion year head start on me. I count the day lost that I don't learn at least one new thing.


Learn from your little 8-legged Yoda!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 21, 2012)

Pikaia said:


> No, no, no! I'm not "the King!" I'm a newbie just like everybody else. I'm still trying to play "catch up" with creatures that have a half billion year head start on me. I count the day lost that I don't learn at least one new thing.
> 
> 
> Learn from your little 8-legged Yoda!


...whatever you say, Stan  And I'm still drooling over that A. juruensis pic from you...everytime I see that pic in the TKG it makes me want to pull my hair out not being able to acquire one yet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chancetarantula (Aug 21, 2012)

advan said:


> No, I have slings. I've had these for almost 2 years and they are maybe 1.5"..


 i would ssooo want one do you have a price???p.m. me


----------



## advan (Aug 21, 2012)

Chancetarantula said:


> i would ssooo want one do you have a price???p.m. me


LOL sorry, I don't have any for sale or else gray and kodi would of been all over me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone (Aug 21, 2012)

thats right lol... PLEASE DO NOT start taking pics of these guys with your new camera lol.. That would be cruel


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 21, 2012)

grayzone said:


> thats right lol... PLEASE DO NOT start taking pics of these guys with your new camera lol.. That would be cruel


In other words: Please post some pics of them, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kodi (Aug 21, 2012)

Many, many pictures of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Aug 23, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> In other words: Please post some pics of them, lol





Kodi said:


> Many, many pictures of them.


Done and done. 





Sample shot.   The rest here. ----> Clicky and Michael's shots here-----> Clicky

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Aug 23, 2012)

They are pretty awesome ts. I have a couple, no recent pics but here are a few from the first of the year maybe?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## grayzone (Aug 23, 2012)

way to go guys.. 
Nice way to make somebody feel left out lol.. :sarcasm:  I hate knowing that there are ts out there i cant obtain readily

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kodi (Aug 23, 2012)

Close up pictures of the bands would be interesting. 
What in the world kind of camera do you use? Im sure it was very expensive...


----------



## CEC (Aug 23, 2012)

Great photos, Great spider! One of my favorite Avics, I hope to own a few in the future.


----------



## Theist 17 (Aug 23, 2012)

Well, welcome to the new craze.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Aug 23, 2012)

lol  i hear that ^ im sure they will be the next trendy t (soon as theyre readily available) but i can deal with that.


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 24, 2012)

grayzone said:


> lol  i hear that ^ im sure they will be the next trendy t (soon as theyre readily available) but i can deal with that.


Well, I asked around over here and even Michael Scheller said they seem to be close to extinct in the hobby over here (at least he wasn't aware of anyone that keeps a breeding pair) - which is quite sad. I'm gonna try ask around some more and see what I can dig up, but after that answer I don't have much hopes. A pity, but that's what happens if people not willing to breed them just want them for keeping them


----------



## Theist 17 (Aug 24, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Well, I asked around over here and even Michael Scheller said they seem to be close to extinct in the hobby over here (at least he wasn't aware of anyone that keeps a breeding pair) - which is quite sad. I'm gonna try ask around some more and see what I can dig up, but after that answer I don't have much hopes. A pity, but that's what happens if people not willing to breed them just want them for keeping them


What a shame. They're such nice-looking tarantulas.


----------



## advan (Aug 24, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Well, I asked around over here and even Michael Scheller said they seem to be close to extinct in the hobby over here (at least he wasn't aware of anyone that keeps a breeding pair) - which is quite sad. I'm gonna try ask around some more and see what I can dig up, but after that answer I don't have much hopes. A pity, but that's what happens if people not willing to breed them just want them for keeping them


Considering hundreds of CB slings were imported into the US last year from Europe, I highly doubt that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kodi (Aug 24, 2012)

advan said:


> Considering hundreds of CB slings were imported into the US last year from Europe, I highly doubt that.


Well we might be waiting a couple of years then...


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 24, 2012)

advan said:


> Considering hundreds of CB slings were imported into the US last year from Europe, I highly doubt that.


From EUROPE maybe, but certainly not from Germany, which I was talking about. It could very well be that there are some in other EU countries, but at least over here, they're close to extinction in the hobby.


----------



## advan (Aug 24, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> From EUROPE maybe, but certainly not from Germany, which I was talking about. It could very well be that there are some in other EU countries, but at least over here, they're close to extinction in the hobby.


Huh, I thought Germany was in Europe. I can't believe I passed German, let alone German 2 in high school. Man our schools are getting terrible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 24, 2012)

advan said:


> Huh, I thought Germany was in Europe. I can't believe I passed German, let alone German 2 in high school. Man our schools are getting terrible.


Pff..stop picking my answer to pieces there  You know what I meant (and I'm sorry if I wrote it weird to get it across - happens to foreigners) - however: There's a number of very well-known sites over here where people post offerings for upcoming T expos and the like (just have to mention "HAMM" - the biggest one in Germany...) but even on those, there's nothing despite the fact that people from Italy, Spain, UK, Finland, Sweden, Hungary and so on usually travel there once per year. So, where did those come from exactly, Chad?

I need NAMES, ADDRESSES, TELEPHONENUMBERS!  (just kidding...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bliss (Aug 24, 2012)

The greatest thing to have in the tarantula hobby is patience.  

I had seen this species come and go several times while I was in the hobby.  It will come around again. 

-Dan


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 26, 2012)

bliss said:


> The greatest thing to have in the tarantula hobby is patience.
> 
> I had seen this species come and go several times while I was in the hobby.  It will come around again.
> 
> -Dan


True. I'll just keep looking...at some point I might get lucky


----------



## papilio (Aug 26, 2012)

Kodi said:


> Close up pictures of the bands would be interesting.


Here are a couple shots from the evening at Chad's. 

I just came upon this thread earlier today ... sorry to admit, I had no idea at the time of the celebrity in front of the lens!   





Avicularia juruensis sling foot by _papilio, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## grayzone (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh come on.. now you guys are just showing off lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chancetarantula (Aug 29, 2012)

Dang it these are awesome lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Oct 29, 2012)

I stumbled across this thread and i feel i should add my input. I raised 3 slings from 2i. 1 male and 2 females. The male died at 3" and the 2 females reached 4" in the first year. I fed them quite well. They passed my 2 female A. versicolors that were 1.5" at the time i had bought the A. juruensis.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CEC (Nov 15, 2012)

That's crazy, unfortunately we have not had the same experience.


----------



## Aarantula (Nov 16, 2012)

WOW THESE PICS ARE INCREDIBLE!
What type of camera /lense are you using???


papilio said:


> Here are a couple shots from the evening at Chad's.
> 
> I just came upon this thread earlier today ... sorry to admit, I had no idea at the time of the celebrity in front of the lens!
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Nov 16, 2012)

Aarantula said:


> WOW THESE PICS ARE INCREDIBLE!
> What type of camera /lense are you using???


Thank you Aarantula, I appreciate it!  

I have a D7000 and use a 100mm Tokina macro.  These are full-res crops from a complete body shot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## croc1monitor (Nov 17, 2012)

Im hoping to breed this species in the near future.  I have 2 mature females, just waiting on a juvie male to mature.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone (Nov 17, 2012)

PLEASE keep me updated or start a thread on it croc (strictly as a reminder)... i will buy a few FOR SURE if it all pans out


----------



## Theist 17 (Nov 24, 2012)

papilio said:


> Thank you Aarantula, I appreciate it!
> 
> I have a D7000 and use a 100mm Tokina macro.  These are full-res crops from a complete body shot.


Can we get the full shot, by chance? That would be so amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 24, 2012)

grayzone said:


> PLEASE keep me updated or start a thread on it croc (strictly as a reminder)... i will buy a few FOR SURE if it all pans out


same here.  I would be down with picking up a few.


----------



## grayzone (Nov 24, 2012)

tarantulagirl10 said:


> They are pretty awesome ts. I have a couple, no recent pics but here are a few from the first of the year maybe?


still no RECENT ones? what gives?;P:5:;P

I agree that some FULL shots are in order


----------



## papilio (Nov 25, 2012)

Theist 17 said:


> Can we get the full shot, by chance? That would be so amazing.


Thanks ... I'll have to search a bit.  The problem is that with the foot in focus, and being a macro, the rest of the spider will be mostly out of focus.  But I'll see what I can do!  



grayzone said:


> still no RECENT ones? what gives?;P:5:;P
> 
> I agree that some FULL shots are in order


hehe Steven!  lol
I'll look this evening, check back tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Nov 25, 2012)

awesome.. michael to the rescue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whosnumber1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes i have posted on this specie also, my #1 Avic want.  need a supplier in canada


----------



## grayzone (Nov 25, 2012)

need suppliers EVERYWHERE.. this thread is like 4 months old and only 3 people posted pics.. leads me to believe that there arent many of these guys floating around as other avics

I have been talking with a few members with males and others with females.. 
sounds like they are trying to work together to get some of these guys but the males need to mature first.

Lets all stop posting about them in this thread for a while (that way their future price wont be sky high:biggrin

A juruensis is ugly.. horrible ts.. who wants those anyways:sarcasm:


----------



## BrettG (Nov 25, 2012)

We KNEW we should have bought out the dealer that was offering these at GREAT prices in bulk last year. I could beat my head against the wall for not doing so.


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 25, 2012)

BrettG said:


> We KNEW we should have bought out the dealer that was offering these at GREAT prices in bulk last year. I could beat my head against the wall for not doing so.


Yeah Brett - I won't argue with you on that!


----------



## papilio (Nov 25, 2012)

Sorry Steven, just a few more pics . Chad had already posted a link to our entire photo shoot earlier in the thread so these are nothing new, except that my camera's firmware was messed up during that night's session and I've now re-mastered the images from the RAW files to try to get the colors a bit more accurate than the first time around.

As for the full body shot containing the earlier foot pics, you can see from the third photo below that the body gets completely out of focus, when I took another look at that one this evening I decided that there wasn't much point in posting it, sorry!  Hopefully these will satisfy.  

This T reminds me a lot of a young _A. bicegoi_.










Avicularia juruensis, 1.5-inch sling, v.2 by _papilio, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## grayzone (Nov 25, 2012)

damn it...
Forget everything i said in my previous post.. THESE ARE MUST HAVES lol.. screw the price

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 25, 2012)

Beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## madamoisele (Jun 18, 2013)

I just bought two of these, about 3 or so inches in size.  One was missing a pedipalp (picture shown) and the other was missing L2 and a pedipalp.  However, the one missing two limbs molted yesterday (regrowing both) and is confirmed female by molt.  No idea what the other one is yet.  

What I want to know is, is this the yellow banded pinktoe (a. Juruensis) or the orange banded pinktoe (a. aurantica)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kodi (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh wow where did you get them?


----------



## madamoisele (Jun 18, 2013)

Hogtown reptiles in Florida.   I wasn't sure which they were, or if either of them were female, but they sat in the store several weeks before I finally decided just to take a chance and grab them.


----------



## Kodi (Jun 18, 2013)

I was just down in Florida a week ago! I was 3 hours South of Gainesville though :/


----------



## madamoisele (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't remember exactly what day I bought them but it was last week.  I think.


----------



## Fossa (Jun 18, 2013)

hmmmm...i've seen a large number of these (maybe 15 slings) for sale recently at £12 a pop....hmmm might be going to pick them up tomorrow lol


----------



## Kodi (Jun 19, 2013)

Fossa said:


> hmmmm...i've seen a large number of these (maybe 15 slings) for sale recently at £12 a pop....hmmm might be going to pick them up tomorrow lol


Do it! They seem to be out of the hobby, it would be nice if they were more populated


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 19, 2013)

madamoisele said:


> What I want to know is, is this the yellow banded pinktoe (a. Juruensis) or the orange banded pinktoe (a. aurantica)?
> 
> View attachment 118057


Looks like A. juruensis to me...but as we all know: Pictures can be deceiving...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goodoldneon (Jun 20, 2013)

I would kill for an A. juruensis - no, seriously, I would commit murder to get my mitts on one.


----------



## madamoisele (Jun 25, 2013)

Hogtown Reptiles in Gainesville Florida has 2 avicularia Juruensis, one is 2.5 inches, one is 3 inches. I talked to the owner yesterday, Doug, and he assures me he will ship overnight with LAG.  They are listed as $100 each.  You can find their Facebook and website on the interwebz..

Tell them Wendy referred you! They know me by name. 

Here's some pictures I took of them yesterday for ya'll:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kodi (Jun 25, 2013)

If only I had the money! Everyone better jump on these two what if there's a male AND female!?


----------



## CEC (Jun 25, 2013)

Here is my female: Post #1212 http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?194394-Advan-s-pic-thread/page81&highlight=ADVAN

Here is my male: Post #1035 http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?194394-Advan-s-pic-thread/page69&highlight=ADVAN

Pictures by Advan.


----------



## jthorntonwillis (Jun 26, 2013)

*oops*



advan said:


> The yellow bands are there at 2i all the way up to adult size. Mine have been growing really slow. Awesome species!
> 
> Kodi you should read the rules on posting pictures, especially when they aren't yours......Clicky


Kodi- well meaning but oblivious....


----------



## Kodi (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't know what your talking about... Haha


----------



## Kodi (Jun 28, 2013)

Do you know if anyone has bought them yet? I just contacted Doug and if he still has one I'll definitely snatch it up!



madamoisele said:


> Hogtown Reptiles in Gainesville Florida has 2 avicularia Juruensis, one is 2.5 inches, one is 3 inches. I talked to the owner yesterday, Doug, and he assures me he will ship overnight with LAG.  They are listed as $100 each.  You can find their Facebook and website on the interwebz..
> 
> Tell them Wendy referred you! They know me by name.
> 
> ...




---------- Post added 06-28-2013 at 10:48 PM ----------

Get breeding! :]


CEC said:


> Here is my female: Post #1212 http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?194394-Advan-s-pic-thread/page81&highlight=ADVAN
> 
> Here is my male: Post #1035 http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?194394-Advan-s-pic-thread/page69&highlight=ADVAN
> 
> Pictures by Advan.


----------



## CEC (Jun 29, 2013)

I got that female after I sent the male off to a friend who has an AF. Once he matures and done with their female, I will attempt breeding them.


----------



## madamoisele (Jun 29, 2013)

Kodi said:


> Do you know if anyone has bought them yet? I just contacted Doug and if he still has one I'll definitely snatch it up!


Hi, Kodi,

I just called Chris at Hogtown and they have both of them.  I told him to pull out the bigger one and set it aside for Kodi from PA from Arachnoboards, that you'll be contacting them to ship it out.  Here's the number, ask for Chris:  352-378-5376

Enjoy!


----------



## josh_r (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anyone know the full extent of the range of this species? I know it is found in Brazil, but is it ONLY found in Brazil?


----------



## ccamaleon3000 (Aug 20, 2013)

yea i have couple pairs for sale right now they are nice tho i love this spices. and josh_r this ones can be found in north peru on the amazons


----------

